# Recent full contact stick fight



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 19, 2019)

High speed, full contact example of closing range and jamming an opponent's weapon prior to takedown  at a recent stick fight i participated in 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560159774529064


----------



## Blindside (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice job with the over wrap and control!  Was this part of a larger event?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 20, 2019)

@Blindside thank you 
it was a grappling and kick boxing match event, with the main event being the single stick fight i participated in.
The competitor i faced is a kali student there who is up for promotion soon and they were hoping for a kali practitioner from another school to face him for outside experience.  Im not primarily kali but no other fighteres answered the call so i stepped in.  He had me outgunned at long range, so i used foot work and closed range to tie him up.  So it was a really interesting match.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 20, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> @Blindside thank you
> it was a grappling and kick boxing match event, with the main event being the single stick fight i participated in.
> The competitor i faced is a kali student there who is up for promotion soon and they were hoping for a kali practitioner from another school to face him for outside experience.  Im not primarily kali but no other fighteres answered the call so i stepped in.  He had me outgunned at long range, so i used foot work and closed range to tie him up.  So it was a really interesting match.



If you plan on doing this again you might take a look at some of the resources available that deal specifically with stick grappling.  Mind you one of my preferred is to get mount and the stake the guy in the chest and face ala Buffy, but there are a number of high percentage pain inducers out there that are unique to stick grappling like the Fang Choke:


----------



## Buka (Dec 21, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> @Blindside thank you
> it was a grappling and kick boxing match event, with the main event being the single stick fight i participated in.
> The competitor i faced is a kali student there who is up for promotion soon and they were hoping for a kali practitioner from another school to face him for outside experience.  Im not primarily kali but no other fighteres answered the call so i stepped in.  He had me outgunned at long range, so i used foot work and closed range to tie him up.  So it was a really interesting match.



That's so the balls.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Can't watch the video, are you wearing protective gear? If not that's crazy


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Can't watch the video, are you wearing protective gear? If not that's crazy



yes, im wearing a moderate amount of protective gear for the fight


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> yes, im wearing a moderate amount of protective gear for the fight


Sick, I have a lot of respect for stick fighters. Can't really imagine how fast the fight is, that takes serious skill


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> yes, im wearing a moderate amount of protective gear for the fight


Yo I just watched the video, that's not moderate that's like bare minimum brah. That's crazy!


----------



## Blindside (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yo I just watched the video, that's not moderate that's like bare minimum brah. That's crazy!



You will probably enjoy this:


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Blindside said:


> You will probably enjoy this:


You would be right, I need to get into this. It seems we have every martial art in bali except sticks, unless I want to get into Pencak Silat but I'm not about that. I value my body and my soul haha


----------

